# Resin capsuled Idolo speimen



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 3, 2008)

Holding this piece, in some way, just like holding a 20 karat diamond to me!

And enjoy the music if you will.

http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=ZORqZv3odh8

Kraus &amp; McDaniel - Pearl Fishers duet


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW!!! impressive that's one large female idolomantis! Now i regret not keeping more dried specimen of this wonderful species


----------



## Gurd (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice mate, guess the colours shouldn't fade now

Did you do it yourself?


----------



## pohchunyee (Nov 3, 2008)

Let us know the ingredient, and I think a lot of us will start making "ember"ized insect.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 3, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> WOW!!! impressive that's one large female idolomantis! Now i regret not keeping more dried specimen of this wonderful species


Don't worry! more opportunity are coming up!



Gurd said:


> Very nice mate, guess the colours shouldn't fade nowDid you do it yourself?


Yes, indeed! My friend.

Color was losing a little bit though, and hope not since now then!


----------



## Hypoponera (Nov 3, 2008)

That is VERY cool Luke!! What did you use and how long did it take to do? I may need to start preserving them that way. Much less trouble with broken legs later as well.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 3, 2008)

pohchunyee said:


> Let us know the ingredient, and I think a lot of us will start making "ember"ized insect.


Many chemcal distibutor would sell this stuff, just make sure let it cured (dried up; cross-linked) slowly to minimize the bubbles.



Hypoponera said:


> That is VERY cool Luke!! What did you use and how long did it take to do? I may need to start preserving them that way. Much less trouble with broken legs later as well.


Actually, one of my grad student is conducting a study on the optimization of this manufacturing process. Currently I use Eposy resin, but eventually, other resin will be used. Go to the the hardware store and pick up the Epozy resin, which comes in part A and B (hardener), just mixing then up, and pour into a mold containing the dried specimen, and wait until it set. Currntly, 8 hours is all it takes!


----------



## darkspeed (Nov 3, 2008)

You can pick up a very similar acrylic compound at at your local walmart in the craft section. It is sold fo creating realistic looking fake water for fake flower arrangements. If done meticulously it can be made with virtually no bubbles.


----------



## Frack (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice! What is that stuff on its arm?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2008)

Luke u did good


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow. You should sell those.


----------



## yeatzee (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with rick ^_^


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 5, 2008)

Frack said:


> Very nice! What is that stuff on its arm?


Stain of some kind, just there, try to preserve the whole thing as it was.



Rick said:


> Wow. You should sell those.


Just experimental!



yeatzee said:


> I agree with rick ^_^


Might present to somebody at time!


----------



## Gurd (Nov 5, 2008)

Very good idea with the shed skin mate B)


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 5, 2008)

Gurd said:


> Very good idea with the shed skin mate B)


Thanks my friend.

And it looks cool too! The real thing look much better than the picture.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, you're real good!


----------



## shorty (Nov 28, 2008)

That's amazing. Very nice work. You could definitely sell those but after making such an impressive piece of art I would want to keep it for my own viewing pleasure. What exactly did you use for a mold?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 28, 2008)

shorty said:


> That's amazing. Very nice work. You could definitely sell those but after making such an impressive piece of art I would want to keep it for my own viewing pleasure. What exactly did you use for a mold?


Any soft plastic container, such as Rubbermaid(?), will do. Usually, PE material serves good for this purpose.

You can use any plastic container, such as that from grocery store, meat packing, but due to the fragile by nature, can be used only once.

Ask craft dpartment, they might carry mold particularly made for the purpose too. Friends from UK may PM Craig (Gurd) for exact sourcing.


----------

